# Breaking News: Daedo to be used at the London 2012 Olympics



## andyjeffries (May 18, 2011)

Just saw this on Facebook (from Taekwondo News):

Based on intensive analysis and research, including observation of LaJust at the World Championships Swiss Timing has informed the WTF that it has selected Daedo for London 2012. 

Daedo will be used at all Qualification Tournaments for London 2012 to ensure all qualification tournaments take place with consistency under same conditions as the London 2012.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5fQfejnz0I

I don't know how true it is, but thought it was of interest.


----------



## Markku P (May 18, 2011)

Yes, it's true! I just read it wtf.org

"Based on intensive analysis and research, including observation of LaJust at the 2011 WTF World Taekwondo Championships Gyeongju, Swiss Timing has informed the WTF that it has selected Daedo as a PSS supplier for London 2012 Olympic Games taekwondo competition."

/Markku


----------



## TKD Scotland (May 18, 2011)

What's daedo?


----------



## andyjeffries (May 18, 2011)

TKD Scotland said:


> What's daedo?



Daedo is a Taekwondo equipment manufacturer.  They make an electronic scoring system.


----------



## andyjeffries (May 18, 2011)

Markku P said:


> Yes, it's true! I just read it wtf.org
> 
> "Based on intensive analysis and research, including observation of LaJust at the 2011 WTF World Taekwondo Championships Gyeongju, Swiss Timing has informed the WTF that it has selected Daedo as a PSS supplier for London 2012 Olympic Games taekwondo competition."
> 
> /Markku



The link to the article on the WTF site for those just wanting to read more...


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2011)

Bye Bye Unjust hello Daedo


----------



## Fisk (May 18, 2011)

Here is the link to todays announcement.

http://www.wtf.org/wtf_eng/site/news/notice.html?bbs_no=5529&bbs_code=10008&bbs_num=498&symode=view


----------



## andyjeffries (May 18, 2011)

Fisk said:


> Here is the link to todays announcement.
> 
> http://www.wtf.org/wtf_eng/site/news/notice.html?bbs_no=5529&bbs_code=10008&bbs_num=498&symode=view



The same link as I posted above ;-)


----------



## RSweet (May 18, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> Bye Bye Unjust hello Daedo



Sorry - USAT has a contract that mandates use of LaJust at USAT events. LaJust fronted a ton of money in exchange. Don't see it going away. Wonder how much time the those going to the qualifying event have spent training with the Daedo. Wonder if USAT is going to be able to cut a deal with Daedo or if they budgeted enough cash to buy it if they didn't - but rank and file - my bet is LaJust will still be around.


----------



## Fisk (May 18, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> The same link as I posted above ;-)



That is why I should refresh the thread before going back and posting


----------



## ATC (May 18, 2011)

Should be interesting.


----------



## ATC (May 18, 2011)

TKD Scotland said:


> What's daedo?


This made me think of that GIECO commercial.


----------



## msmitht (May 18, 2011)

Uh oh, get ready for a stompin. The dae do scores back shots, something the lajust does not. Athletes will need to change their game. With la just firmly in place I don't see any of the us athetes placing in 2012. 
You play the way you practice.
Down with unjust!


----------



## StudentCarl (May 18, 2011)

Interesting window of opportunity. Now USAT has to do what it takes to be competitive or risk a dismal showing. Will be fun to watch how this plays out.


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2011)

Well for the Lopez family this is the best possible news, since they are firm backers of Daedo and have a part of that US company. They will do very well since they train with it alot. Jean has always said Daedo would get the nod.


----------



## Manny (May 18, 2011)

I hope this change in equipment can put things equal amoung competitors and the new electronic system will be fair for everyone.

I want to see more dynamic competition sparring with fair scores and the winner will be the best fighter.

Manny


----------



## ATC (May 18, 2011)

Like I have been trying to say. EPP will not be going away, it will only evolve and get better and better. Some cry about LaJust but LaJust is needed to set a mark and then have that mark bettered. You don't cry about it, and say go back to old ways, you voice your opinions through feedback and give solid info in that feedback. Not that is just sucks. Nothing gets better from it just sucks. Can't wait to see what come along that is even better than Daedo. Or even how Daedo can make their system better. I love watching things evolve.


----------



## puunui (May 18, 2011)

RSweet said:


> Sorry - USAT has a contract that mandates use of LaJust at USAT events. LaJust fronted a ton of money in exchange. Don't see it going away. Wonder how much time the those going to the qualifying event have spent training with the Daedo. Wonder if USAT is going to be able to cut a deal with Daedo or if they budgeted enough cash to buy it if they didn't - but rank and file - my bet is LaJust will still be around.



I think we need to read the actual contract before giving any opinions on the matter. There may be a clause, although unlikely, that if another Electronic Scoring system is selected for the Olympic Games, then the contract is void, at least with respect to Olympic selection events. I would want language like that in if I were the USAT attorney reviewing the contract. 

Even without such language, there may still be warranty for fitness for a particular use issues and other defenses which would allow USAT to get out of the contract, again, at least for the Olympic selection events. 

But it does show once again the short sighted decision making at USAT, yet another issue for the USOC to consider during its audit of USAT. Signing a contract that actually lessens the chances of USA winning medals at the London Olympics cannot be a good thing from the USOC's perspective.


----------



## puunui (May 18, 2011)

ATC said:


> Like I have been trying to say. EPP will not be going away, it will only evolve and get better and better. Some cry about LaJust but LaJust is needed to set a mark and then have that mark bettered. You don't cry about it, and say go back to old ways, you voice your opinions through feedback and give solid info in that feedback. Not that is just sucks. Nothing gets better from it just sucks. Can't wait to see what come along that is even better than Daedo. Or even how Daedo can make their system better. I love watching things evolve.




That's not what you said. I reported that LaJust doesn't work and that there were those who were actively lobbying for LaJust not to be used at the London Olympic Games, because so much was at stake and we could actually lose Olympic status because of it. You then went off on that, even when I and others stated that we were not against electronic scoring, just LaJust. I have been stating for years that Daedo was the best system out there, that it should be Daedo and not LaJust, which most agree was the worst system out there.  To say that we need LaJust to set the standard is like saying we need exploding Pintos to set the standard for car safety. We don't need LaJust for anything, just like we don't need exploding Ford Pintos.


----------



## RSweet (May 18, 2011)

I have read the contract and I know the mindset of this crew. As far as JO's and Nationals, in that they are not WTF sanctioned, David can use anything he wants and his contract with LaJust calls for using LaJust. I don't remember there being a clause that says if you are not chosen for the Olympics, then we can get out. Keep in mind the attorney involved in that contract from our end - think about it. USAT can get out of it, but I believe if it does, it would have to refund money that it doesn't have. When I asked at the 2009 BOD meeting what happened if we lose all the recreational athletes because they did not want to buy socks and pay to rent the hogues, could we get out - and the answer was yes there are ways. However, I don't see LaJust sitting back and saying that they will write off the six figures they paid for this deal because USAT wants out. 

Consequently, my take on the situation is that you will still be seeing LaJust at USAT events. USAT doesn't sanction Olympic Qualifiers and the Olympics, so the USAT contract with LaJust doesn't apply here. What does matter is that as part of the deal the USAT teams have been working with LaJust and simply do not have the experience with Daedo that other countries have. But then, let's not forget, according to David's magazine article on "Rigorous Oversight" - we provide the team with bottled water and we don't skimp on their training. It will be most interesting to see how our Olympic Qualifier Team performs in Azerbijan.


----------



## ATC (May 18, 2011)

puunui said:


> That's not what you said. I reported that LaJust doesn't work and that there were those who were actively lobbying for LaJust not to be used at the London Olympic Games, because so much was at stake and we could actually lose Olympic status because of it. You then went off on that, even when I and others stated that we were not against electronic scoring, just LaJust. I have been stating for years that Daedo was the best system out there, that it should be Daedo and not LaJust, which most agree was the worst system out there. To say that we need LaJust to set the standard is like saying we need exploding Pintos to set the standard for car safety. We don't need LaJust for anything, just like we don't need exploding Ford Pintos.


Ummm...Please re-read what I said once again. This is why I stopped debating with you as I can tell you read and take what you want, not what the person is saying. You seem to only focus on the very narrow. You take everything litteral and don't have the ability of inferance.

Here is the link to what I said and my exact words. http://martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1392661&postcount=54
Here is the quote and I will bold my points I made since you did not read them.




ATC said:


> My point was that the model T Ford was a real machine that did not work all that well and was not as good as a horse but that did not stop the progress. Now looking back who would ride a horse as their means of transportation. I can't equate a fictional thing to a real thing.
> 
> *Point being, EPP is here to stay, you must change and grow with this system and others to come. LaJust is just the one system and one of the first to be used in production. Will it be around in 10 years? Who knows but something will and LaJust paved the way.* 1st Gen stuff never is the best. Just look at the fist Mac's or PC's They were rediculious. The Iphone has more computing power than anything that got us to the moon.
> 
> ...


Your response was some mumbo jumbo about back to the future and my feedback not being of any consern.

These systems will get better and better, but just saying it dose not work or it sucks will not help the process one bit. You help by constuctively pointing out the issues as a whole.


----------



## puunui (May 18, 2011)

ATC said:


> Ummm...Please re-read what I said once again.



I think you need to re-read what you wrote. 




ATC said:


> This is why I stopped debating with you as I can tell you read and take what you want, not what the person is saying. You seem to only focus on the very narrow. You take everything litteral and don't have the ability of inferance.



Really. Funny because my seniors and teachers (as well as others) tell me that I have a very big picture view of things. That's why they enjoy discussing things with me, because I understand things from all points of view. 




ATC said:


> Here is the link to what I said and my exact words. http://martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1392661&postcount=54
> Here is the quote and I will bold my points I made since you did not read them.



That is post 54 in the discussion. Try reading the earlier posts, where you said that the four or five time world champion who lost because of LaJust doesn't work was making excuses, and those sorts of things. 




ATC said:


> Your response was some mumbo jumbo about back to the future and my feedback not being of any consern.



It's wasn't mumbo jumbo. I compared LaJust to the time travelling Deloren in Back to the Future because both don't work. Apparently, that swiss company that chose Daedo agrees. As for your feedback not being of any concern, what I said was that you should give your feedback to your instructor, who can decide what do. 




ATC said:


> These systems will get better and better, but just saying it dose not work or it sucks will not help the process one bit. You help by constuctively pointing out the issues as a whole.



What I said was the LaJust simply does not work, and that there are those who are trying to make sure that LaJust is not used at the London Olympics. You took that to mean that I was saying all electronic gear sucks, and went from there. (Read the posts prior to the one you cite above). I was just letting people know what was going on at the highest levels, and look, here it is a couple of weeks later, LaJust is out and Daedo is in. I would think that people would be happy to know that there are those who are out there working to insure that Taekwondo remains in the Olympics beyond 2016, and that their work paid off. LaJust is out, and the world is cheering. 

I mean really. 

PS: What happened to the Sir?


----------



## puunui (May 18, 2011)

RSweet said:


> I have read the contract and I know the mindset of this crew. As far as JO's and Nationals, in that they are not WTF sanctioned, David can use anything he wants and his contract with LaJust calls for using LaJust. I don't remember there being a clause that says if you are not chosen for the Olympics, then we can get out. Keep in mind the attorney involved in that contract from our end - think about it. USAT can get out of it, but I believe if it does, it would have to refund money that it doesn't have. When I asked at the 2009 BOD meeting what happened if we lose all the recreational athletes because they did not want to buy socks and pay to rent the hogues, could we get out - and the answer was yes there are ways. However, I don't see LaJust sitting back and saying that they will write off the six figures they paid for this deal because USAT wants out.



Who knows, perhaps LaJust will fold up and go bankrupt now that they were not selected for the London Olympics. A lot of things can happen. One good solution would be for USAT to file for bankruptcy, freeing up the successor organization to be free of LaJust. By the way, was the contract with LaJust a board decision? Is it in the minutes on how the directors voted? 




RSweet said:


> Consequently, my take on the situation is that you will still be seeing LaJust at USAT events. USAT doesn't sanction Olympic Qualifiers and the Olympics, so the USAT contract with LaJust doesn't apply here.



What about the US Olympic Taekwondo Team Trials and the Olympic Team Trial track? Why do we have to use LaJust for those events? 




RSweet said:


> What does matter is that as part of the deal the USAT teams have been working with LaJust and simply do not have the experience with Daedo that other countries have. But then, let's not forget, according to David's magazine article on "Rigorous Oversight" - we provide the team with bottled water and we don't skimp on their training. It will be most interesting to see how our Olympic Qualifier Team performs in Azerbijan.



Well, LaJust was the authorized electronic scoring system for USAT and also PATU, and the US got blanked and PATU countries took a beating. I want to say PATU countries only won a couple of medals at this year's world championships. 

I think our team will do better using Daedo than LaJust. At least roundhouse kick scores on Daedo, unlike LaJust. A better question is how our team would have done at World Championships if Daedo vs. LaJust was used. Would we have had zero medals using Daedo?


----------



## StudentCarl (May 18, 2011)

puunui said:


> I think our team will do better using Daedo than LaJust. At least roundhouse kick scores on Daedo, unlike LaJust. A better question is how our team would have done at World Championships if Daedo vs. LaJust was used. Would we have had zero medals using Daedo?


 
Instead of looking back, take it forward:
The whole athlete selection process will be conducted using LaJust equipment because the events in the process are USAT sanctioned. If there's a difference between systems, then that invalidates the process and the people selected to that extent. It doesn't mean they are or are not capable of winning medals in London; it's just not a valid predictor...which is the point of the process.

Carl


----------



## RSweet (May 18, 2011)

puunui said:


> Who knows, perhaps LaJust will fold up and go bankrupt now that they were not selected for the London Olympics. A lot of things can happen. One good solution would be for USAT to file for bankruptcy, freeing up the successor organization to be free of LaJust. By the way, was the contract with LaJust a board decision? Is it in the minutes on how the directors voted?



ROFLOL - There was no vote. David told us he made the deal in August 2009. As CEO he makes deals and the board doesn't vote. He signs contracts and there is no discussion until afterwards. Want to know how many times we asked to see the coaches' contracts over the years and were told - next meeting and then the contracts were never produced. We had few details other than the more people we required to use LaJust gear, the more they paid upfront. Mark Biviano and I demanded to see the contract. We were handed copies at the December 2009 meeting where it was discussed and then copies taken back before you really had a chance to study it. Since the few observers had left, they missed that part. Nothing was voted upon. Collins said it was all good. When I brought up the possibility of losing competitors over the expense I was told it could be canceled and not to worry about it. Discussions do not make the minutes of the meetings. 




puunui said:


> What about the US Olympic Taekwondo Team Trials and the Olympic Team Trial track? Why do we have to use LaJust for those events?



They not WTF sanctioned events, so they fall under USAT National events and are covered by the contract.




puunui said:


> Well, LaJust was the authorized electronic scoring system for USAT and also PATU, and the US got blanked and PATU countries took a beating. I want to say PATU countries only won a couple of medals at this year's world championships.
> 
> I think our team will do better using Daedo than LaJust. At least roundhouse kick scores on Daedo, unlike LaJust. A better question is how our team would have done at World Championships if Daedo vs. LaJust was used. Would we have had zero medals using Daedo?



The issue as someone else already mentioned is that you have to adjust your game to the system's quirks - like the kicks to the back which don't count w/LaJust. But didn't you hear? It is all the team's fault they didn't medal. They did not ask Diana, Steven and Mark for advice. They had the best of everything, the best coaches, the best facilities and the best training and they wasted it.


----------



## hal-apino (May 18, 2011)

RSweet said:


> I have read the contract and I know the mindset of this crew. As far as JO's and Nationals, in that they are not WTF sanctioned, David can use anything he wants and his contract with LaJust calls for using LaJust. I don't remember there being a clause that says if you are not chosen for the Olympics, then we can get out. Keep in mind the attorney involved in that contract from our end - think about it. USAT can get out of it, but I believe if it does, it would have to refund money that it doesn't have. When I asked at the 2009 BOD meeting what happened if we lose all the recreational athletes because they did not want to buy socks and pay to rent the hogues, could we get out - and the answer was yes there are ways. However, I don't see LaJust sitting back and saying that they will write off the six figures they paid for this deal because USAT wants out.
> 
> Consequently, my take on the situation is that you will still be seeing LaJust at USAT events. USAT doesn't sanction Olympic Qualifiers and the Olympics, so the USAT contract with LaJust doesn't apply here. What does matter is that as part of the deal the USAT teams have been working with LaJust and simply do not have the experience with Daedo that other countries have. But then, let's not forget, according to David's magazine article on "Rigorous Oversight" - we provide the team with bottled water and we don't skimp on their training. It will be most interesting to see how our Olympic Qualifier Team performs in Azerbijan.


 

What kind of bottled water?


----------



## Master Dan (May 19, 2011)

I truly understand all the concerns related to the different systems but can someone explain why any of it would matter if fighters were doing clean powerful penentrating techniques with hands and feet and the oponent is knocked down and cannot continue or bows out. the machine does not matter but it has evolved to point fighting not fighting.

Bruce once said mine in the art of fighting with out fighting? 

Does it not bother any of you that no major network will give good time to TKD Olympics but will give major time to people swishing a broom in front of a pot on the ice?? 

Its Boring Boring Boring the anouncers have to be high or have a stuter to even sound excited or have something to report????????


----------



## ATC (May 19, 2011)

puunui said:


> I think you need to re-read what you wrote.


I wrote it, so I know what I wrote. It is right there in black, red, and blue for you.


> Really. Funny because my seniors and teachers (as well as others) tell me that I have a very big picture view of things. That's why they enjoy discussing things with me, because I understand things from all points of view.


If you say so.



> That is post 54 in the discussion. Try reading the earlier posts, where you said that the four or five time world champion who lost because of LaJust doesn't work was making excuses, and those sorts of things.


Yes I said that but that is not what this is about. And yes they are making excuses. LaJust can't make a bad fighter good and a good fighter should be able to adapt to the situation. If not then oh well I guess he/she was not that good after all.



> It's wasn't mumbo jumbo. I compared LaJust to the time travelling Deloren in Back to the Future because both don't work. Apparently, that swiss company that chose Daedo agrees. As for your feedback not being of any concern, what I said was that you should give your feedback to your instructor, who can decide what do.


Again, not working and not even real are vastly different things. That is mumbo jumbo to me. But then that's me.

My Master can decide to do what he chooses as can I. I am a Level 1 coach and my feedback is just a important as anyones, Master or not. Anyone that has any stake in this sport is just as important as anyone, from the top to the bottom.



> What I said was the LaJust simply does not work, and that there are those who are trying to make sure that LaJust is not used at the London Olympics. You took that to mean that I was saying all electronic gear sucks, and went from there. (Read the posts prior to the one you cite above). I was just letting people know what was going on at the highest levels, and look, here it is a couple of weeks later, LaJust is out and Daedo is in. I would think that people would be happy to know that there are those who are out there working to insure that Taekwondo remains in the Olympics beyond 2016, and that their work paid off. LaJust is out, and the world is cheering.
> 
> I mean really.
> 
> PS: What happened to the Sir?


Well where is the constructive feed back in it does not work? LaJust will simply get better or fail but EPP is here to stay. Daedo will have it problems also and more will cry, but better yet more will adapt and all will evolve.

And you already said Sir is not anything that you use or expect to be used.

Back on topic. Does anyone know if Daedo makes an eletronic head gear? If so will it be used? Also isn't there a Korean company that also makes an EPP system (I think it is called KPP or something like that, that is better or seemed better than both LaJust and Daedo? Has any heard of this system?


----------



## RSweet (May 19, 2011)

puunui said:


> I think we need to read the actual contract before giving any opinions on the matter. There may be a clause, although unlikely, that if another Electronic Scoring system is selected for the Olympic Games, then the contract is void, at least with respect to Olympic selection events. I would want language like that in if I were the USAT attorney reviewing the contract.
> 
> Even without such language, there may still be warranty for fitness for a particular use issues and other defenses which would allow USAT to get out of the contract, again, at least for the Olympic selection events.
> 
> But it does show once again the short sighted decision making at USAT, yet another issue for the USOC to consider during its audit of USAT. Signing a contract that actually lessens the chances of USA winning medals at the London Olympics cannot be a good thing from the USOC's perspective.



Am I psychic?  David's statement reacting to the news. He even misses that the WTF did not make the decision:

he World Taekwondo Federations decision today to utilize another PSS  company at the 2012 Olympic Games and Olympic qualification process  will not affect USA Taekwondo's decision to use the LaJust PSS at its  domestic events.  Although we are disappointed with the WTFs decision we remain  committed to using LaJust because we believe it is a tremendous PSS  system, said *David Askinas*, USA Taekwondo CEO. LaJust  performed flawlessly at the recent world championships in Korea and we  will continue to work with them in advancing the sport of Taekwondo.   LaJust remains a WTF-approved system and will be utilized at future  international events.   
 LaJust has been an industry leader in the production of its  state-of-the-art PSS system and their dedication to excellence goes  hand-in-hand with the mission of USA Taekwondo. LaJust continues to make  improvements with its system and USA Taekwondo will continue to support  them as we move forward.
 "Obviously, I am disappointed with the WTFs initial decision to use  Daedo at the 2012 London Olympics, stated Lajust President *Gary  Kuchachik*. LaJust remains committed to providing the best  service and product to the Taekwondo community and remains committed to  USAT in providing the very best PSS equipment."


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2011)

Well all I know is this Lajust is a bad system, points do not go up at times. You see competitor after competitor knock the crap out of somebody with a roundhouse and nothing. Not saying Daedo is any better but for the record they seem to have worked out some of the problem, we will see alot more usage of the front leg because it will score with Daedo. people will need to make adjustments between rounds and matches to be the best for that event.

On the other side Daedo is going to have a hard time filling orders, the e-mail I got today says it will be a two month waiting period once the initial 400 different size hogu's are gone and they only have two hundred pairs of socks before they are on a waiting list as well. So if anybody needs them they better be getting them now before they are on back order.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 19, 2011)

puunui said:


> We don't need LaJust for anything, just like we don't need exploding Ford Pintos.


Nor non exploding Yugos.

Daniel


----------



## ATC (May 19, 2011)

Master Dan said:


> ...Does it not bother any of you that no major network will give good time to TKD Olympics but will give major time to people swishing a broom in front of a pot on the ice??...


Now we are on to something. More efforts need to go into getting coverage for TKD. Is it becasue the powers that be don't promote or market to well? Maybe we need to cut some of the fat at the top and use that money to bring in some good marketing people. It is all about promotion and for some reason USA TKD does not do that.

I know that in Europe they do get air time but not here. Network execs will put anything on TV, they just need to know they will have sponsors and make money from them. Sponsor need to know that people will watch.


----------



## hungryninja (May 19, 2011)

On the other hand...

USAT statement on LaJust:
http://usa-taekwondo.us/news/2011/05/18/usat-statement-on-lajust/42381


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2011)

What did you expect Davie boy to say, USAT took all that up front money of LaJust. Nobody really expected him to say yea the system has flaws and we are going to look into other avenues did yea. It will be fun to watch in what direction the power house countrys do for there system and see how long it will take us to adapt to everything.


----------



## RobinTKD (May 19, 2011)

ATC said:


> .I know that in Europe they do get air time but not here.



Not in England we dont


----------



## StudentCarl (May 19, 2011)

RSweet said:


> ... said *David Askinas*, USA Taekwondo CEO. LaJust performed flawlessly at the recent world championships in Korea...


 
The emperor is SURE that he is wearing fine clothes.


----------



## ATC (May 19, 2011)

RobinTKD said:


> Not in England we dont


So you guys don't get the eurosports network. That is where I have watched (online stream from someone) a great many TKD broadcasts. And it was in english the feeds I watched with, I took to be British, comintators.


----------



## puunui (May 19, 2011)

RSweet said:


> ROFLOL - There was no vote. David told us he made the deal in August 2009. As CEO he makes deals and the board doesn't vote. He signs contracts and there is no discussion until afterwards. Want to know how many times we asked to see the coaches' contracts over the years and were told - next meeting and then the contracts were never produced. We had few details other than the more people we required to use LaJust gear, the more they paid upfront. Mark Biviano and I demanded to see the contract. We were handed copies at the December 2009 meeting where it was discussed and then copies taken back before you really had a chance to study it. Since the few observers had left, they missed that part. Nothing was voted upon. Collins said it was all good. When I brought up the possibility of losing competitors over the expense I was told it could be canceled and not to worry about it. Discussions do not make the minutes of the meetings.



Discussions used to make the USTU minutes. Sounds like another violation of the USAT bylaws. My understanding was that CEO has control over day to day operations, and the Board has control over policy matters. Signing a contract with LaJust or any electronic scoring system before it is announced which one is selected for the Olympic Games sounds like an abuse of authority, or at the very least a poor decision, whoever made the call. You and other directors are in the best position to inform the USOC regarding this matter. I am sure they are very interested in a CEO who overstepped his authority which may cost the US medals at the London Games. 




RSweet said:


> The issue as someone else already mentioned is that you have to adjust your game to the system's quirks - like the kicks to the back which don't count w/LaJust. But didn't you hear? It is all the team's fault they didn't medal.



Yeah, I know. ATC wrote a bunch of posts about that. Kicks to the backside don't score on the LaJust, but then again roundhouse kicks in general don't score, so it isn't surprising, given that most back side shots are roundhouse kicks.


----------



## puunui (May 19, 2011)

Master Dan said:


> I truly understand all the concerns related to the different systems but can someone explain why any of it would matter if fighters were doing clean powerful penentrating techniques with hands and feet and the oponent is knocked down and cannot continue or bows out. the machine does not matter but it has evolved to point fighting not fighting.



Even back in the day, there were very few knockouts or discontinuation of matches. If you tried to do that in today's matches, stand "toe to toe" and try to knock the other person out, the probable result would be you would get knocked out. 




Master Dan said:


> Bruce once said mine in the art of fighting with out fighting?



He made the comment to the Australian competitor on the boat who was abusing the deck hands in the movie Enter the Dragon. The Australian guy was trying to punk Bruce Lee, so Bruce Lee said my style is the art of fighting without fighting. The australian guy wanted to see, so Bruce suggested they go to "that island" in a small boat which was attached to the larger boat they were riding. So the Australian guy gets in the boat and Bruce Lee unhooks the boat and gives the line to the deck hands who were getting abused. So that was what he was talking about, beating the guy without fighting, using his mind, not point fighting like how you perceive today's competition Taekwondo.




Master Dan said:


> Does it not bother any of you that no major network will give good time to TKD Olympics but will give major time to people swishing a broom in front of a pot on the ice?? Its Boring Boring Boring the anouncers have to be high or have a stuter to even sound excited or have something to report????????



Actually no, it doesn't bother me. When I watch matches I can see the hard work (or lack thereof) in the competitors. It is not boring and if you think it is, then you probably do not have a good grasp of modern taekwondo training methods, or strategy. There is all kinds of stuff going on during a match, even when the competitors are not kicking each other.


----------



## puunui (May 19, 2011)

StudentCarl said:


> The whole athlete selection process will be conducted using LaJust equipment because the events in the process are USAT sanctioned. If there's a difference between systems, then that invalidates the process and the people selected to that extent. It doesn't mean they are or are not capable of winning medals in London; it's just not a valid predictor...which is the point of the process.



I am thinking/hoping that the US would qualify at least, hopefully, two spots at the World Qualifier, Steven and Diana's spots. If so, then they automatically make team and there would be no selection process for those divisions. 

But the others, I would agree, you have to adjust your game to LaJust for Olympic trials, then readjust your game for the actual event, the Olympics. Winning medals is hard enough without having to make all these adjustments. 

We never should have signed the contract with LaJust, or if we did, I would make sure there would be a clause in there that would release us from using LaJust for any Olympic team trial track events if another system, such as Daedo, is selected. If LaJust balked at that, I would tell them, you are so sure that LaJust will be selected, then you are not losing anything by agreeing to it, and I would get the USOC involved and say that the USOC will not "approve" of the contract without that clause, due to possible negative consequences in the medal count by selecting an Olympic team using a scoring system different from the official one. That may be an acceptable compromise in taking the LaJust money vs. thinking about our athletes. 

But that's just me.


----------



## dancingalone (May 19, 2011)

puunui said:


> Actually no, it doesn't bother me. When I watch matches I can see the hard work (or lack thereof) in the competitors. It is not boring and if you think it is, then you probably do not have a good grasp of modern taekwondo training methods, or strategy. There is all kinds of stuff going on during a match, even when the competitors are not kicking each other.



<shrugs>  Respectfully, you could say the same thing about competitive chess matches.  Or baseball and hockey, two declining sports, albeit they certainly retain enough popularity for their professional athletes to earn millions.

I've said this before, but it seems that Olympic rules TKD competition is an insular sport.  The only people who watch it are those who are also involved with it somehow.  This needs to change if TKD is ever to become a more popular sport without risk of removal from the Olympics.  How that happens I have no idea, but I myself find the matches boring and I would not watch them presented with the many other entertainment options I have.  Yes, I freely admit I have no idea what the strategy is in the ring.  I don't think that matters.  Olympic TKD needs to win over potential audience members like me, a fellow martial artist, if it is to reach a level of popularity where tv ratings are sustainable and TV executives would actually consider airing it as programming.


----------



## puunui (May 19, 2011)

ATC said:


> Yes I said that but that is not what this is about. And yes they are making excuses. LaJust can't make a bad fighter good and a good fighter should be able to adapt to the situation. If not then oh well I guess he/she was not that good after all.



I guess winning four or five world championships and then losing because of LaJust means that you are not that good afterall. 




ATC said:


> Again, not working and not even real are vastly different things. That is mumbo jumbo to me. But then that's me.



yeah, that is just you. But I did give another example, one about using tennis racket strings that break. My comment would be the strings break so the powers that be are working on not allowing those strings to be mandatory for everyone. Your comment would be the strings break for everyone, that you have to adapt, and that if you cannot adapt and play with broken strings, even if you won four or five grand slam events, oh well I guess he/she was not that good after all. Is that mumbo jumbo too?




ATC said:


> My Master can decide to do what he chooses as can I. I am a Level 1 coach and my feedback is just a important as anyones, Master or not. Anyone that has any stake in this sport is just as important as anyone, from the top to the bottom.



Yeah, and you do have a lot at stake, especially with regard to "your" students, right? 




ATC said:


> Well where is the constructive feed back in it does not work?



Constructive feedback, you mean when you say that the four time world champion wasn't that good  afterall, because he lost wearing lajust at the Korean team trials this year? 

My point was in simply reporting that LaJust doesn't work, and that people at the policy making level were taking efforts to see that LaJust isn't used at the London Games, because is a lot at stake. 




ATC said:


> And you already said Sir is not anything that you use or expect to be used.



that's not what I said. Go re-read it.


----------



## puunui (May 19, 2011)

ATC said:


> More efforts need to go into getting coverage for TKD. Is it becasue the powers that be don't promote or market to well? Maybe we need to cut some of the fat at the top and use that money to bring in some good marketing people. It is all about promotion and for some reason USA TKD does not do that.



There have been efforts in the past, by USTU, to have Taekwondo broadcast on TV. The first was I believe the 1981 World Games in Santa Clara which was featured on ABC Wide World of Sports. Next was ESPN coverage of the US Olympic Festival. Last was the coverage of 1993 World Championships in New York. These might be before your time. Then there are the Olympic Games coverage. 

The WTF does have WTF TV, which broadcasts over the internet WTF International Events. I believe there is also a TV committee. The competition rules have also been greatly changed, adding points for head shots, spinning, etc., efforts designed to make matches more exciting for the television audiences. Use of electronic scoring systems is also an effort to make things more attractive to a TV audience. These were all suggestions made by a WTF Ad Hoc Committee around 2004-2005.


----------



## Archtkd (May 19, 2011)

ATC said:


> Now we are on to something. More efforts need to go into getting coverage for TKD. Is it becasue the powers that be don't promote or market to well? Maybe we need to cut some of the fat at the top and use that money to bring in some good marketing people. It is all about promotion and for some reason USA TKD does not do that.
> 
> I know that in Europe they do get air time but not here. Network execs will put anything on TV, they just need to know they will have sponsors and make money from them. Sponsor need to know that people will watch.



I thought ESPN3's coverage of the last six days of the just concluded World Championships was good. Along the broadcasts and commentary they also interviewed some Taekwondo greats including France's Pascal Gentile and Steve Lopez. 

http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=178810
http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=178818
http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=178822
http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=178828
http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=183870
http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=178844


----------



## ATC (May 19, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> <shrugs> Respectfully, you could say the same thing about competitive chess matches. Or baseball and hockey, two declining sports, albeit they certainly retain enough popularity for their professional athletes to earn millions.
> 
> *I've said this before, but it seems that Olympic rules TKD competition is an insular sport. The only people who watch it are those who are also involved with it somehow.* This needs to change if TKD is ever to become a more popular sport without risk of removal from the Olympics. How that happens I have no idea, but I myself find the matches boring and I would not watch them presented with the many other entertainment options I have. Yes, I freely admit I have no idea what the strategy is in the ring. I don't think that matters. Olympic TKD needs to win over potential audience members like me, a fellow martial artist, if it is to reach a level of popularity where tv ratings are sustainable and TV executives would actually consider airing it as programming.


Your statement is very true. However millions of kids all over this country participate in TKD. The problem is that not all of the kids really spar with any effort on getting to that level. I know that at our dojang we have over 200 students but only 15 or so competitors. None and I mean none of the 180+ other students even come out to watch any matches. They look in awe at the competition team when they train, but that is about it.

The other kids only spar once a week and that is because they have to. I look at many of them and they are petrified when they know they have to spar. Many of them just kick air or run in and hug and dance with each other until the STOP command is given.

The problem is that most schools will only have a few students that even care about sparring. Most kids are there for confidence building or to get in shape. The few that want to spar don't have the drive to put in the time to get any good at it. That only leaves the select couple that are at every school that are good and may watch.

My kids are both Jr. Olympic Champs and US. Open medalist. They don't even watch the sport. They only watch when told to as a training tool.

Football, Baseball and other big money sports all put on a show. Plus they represent a town, a city, or a state at each level. So families and people get attached to teams based on location. Hey that was my school or that is my town, or city, or state. They have an emotional tie to the team, track runner, or whatever.

With that said it looks like the colleges will have to get more involved. And come up with team names and the like. The Stanford Cardinals Taekwondo Team vs. The UCLA Bruins TKD Team. Then you would wear team colored unis and such, not just plain white. You have to give people some tie to the athlete and the athlete some tie to the people. But again this is all marketing.

Sports are cultural. Why do you think Soccer is having such a hard time catching on in the US. Millions of kids play but till this day it is not a US favorite yet it is a world favorite. TKD has to look at the culture of the US and then come up with a plan. As it is now it is just something you did as a kid.

MMA has caught on because it looks like fighting and in this culture, everyone loves to see a good fight. Show some blood and the Americans eat it up. WWF, or is it WWE, or RAW...who cares, it is fake as fake can be, but it looks cools cause they look like they are fighting and they draw some blood from time to time. Culture, Culture, Culture.


----------



## RSweet (May 19, 2011)

puunui said:


> Discussions used to make the USTU minutes. Sounds like another violation of the USAT bylaws. My understanding was that CEO has control over day to day operations, and the Board has control over policy matters. Signing a contract with LaJust or any electronic scoring system before it is announced which one is selected for the Olympic Games sounds like an abuse of authority, or at the very least a poor decision, whoever made the call. You and other directors are in the best position to inform the USOC regarding this matter. I am sure they are very interested in a CEO who overstepped his authority which may cost the US medals at the London Games.



The minutes which have disappeared from the USAT website - 2007 and before had comments and discussions. Then someone figured out that I was deliberately getting things into the minutes - like for example where it was brought up to the CEO that the policies and procedures for committees needed to be posted on the website according to the bylaws and he was to follow up on that. Needless to say, only the now assassinated Nominating & Governance Committee ever posted theirs. Women's Committee did theirs but USAT would never post them - he had a thing about Radical Feminists. AAC 5 years later still has no posted policies and procedures. In April 2008 in Houston, we set a succession plan and they refused to vote on it formally so it wouldn't be in the minutes of the meeting - because they didn't want to hurt the feelings of the staff members not selected. I am not kidding about this stuff. 

USOC is very interested in this CEO and what is happening. I have heard "they can't do that."  a lot. I have very good reason to believe that the USOC has been kept up to date on everything. I am positive they have a lot of documentation also. I am pretty sure they are just waiting in the background for the outcome of all these complaints. The sad thing is that the USOC audit only covers transactions involving USOC money. 

WTF appears to be hanging in wait also. Since USAT lost out on all bids recently.... Heard he was not very popular in Korea. In fact, I was told that the day after Bin Laden was killed, he was shaking the hands of total strangers and telling them what a wonderful day it was as we have killed Bin Laden. Seems some of those strangers were from countries not real fond of the USA. 

Back to LaJust scenario. What he saw was fast cash when he needed it - which is really strange to me as 2009 should have been the year USAT climbed out of the red. US Open was $90K over budget for income, the KKW test brought in 6 figures and was not included in the budget - Texas kicked in money to reimburse for Austin expenses, with U24 trip postponed $40K should have been sitting in the bank as USOC had already fronted the cash for that trip which was not taken until 2010. Makes no sense that 2009 ended up in the red again unless they over spent the budget big time. There was enough unbudgeted income that year to take the financials into the black unless they way overspent. Can't tell you the facts, as when I questioned why events categories were way over budget in December 2009, example catering about $90K over - I was told that the reason was not that they overspent, it was that Texas only paid for certain things and not for others. 

I don't see that there is enough money to buy them out of the LaJust contract - if they wanted to. Whole thing is a cluster.


----------



## dancingalone (May 19, 2011)

ATC said:


> Your statement is very true. However millions of kids all over this country participate in TKD. The problem is that not all of the kids really spar with any effort on getting to that level.




From my perspective, it's a totally different activity from what I practice, rather than necessarily being a distinction of intensity or quality.  The specialized kicks, the lack of attention to handwork (yep, I understand punches are scoring more according to some here), etc.  Olympic TKD sparring is quite a contrast compared to how non-Olympic schools spar.  I think people outside of the Olympic circle have a hard time relating to what they see visually when they catch a match on Youtube or whatever.




ATC said:


> Football, Baseball and other big money sports all put on a show. Plus they represent a town, a city, or a state at each level. So families and people get attached to teams based on location. Hey that was my school or that is my town, or city, or state. They have an emotional tie to the team, track runner, or whatever.
> 
> With that said it looks like the colleges will have to get more involved. And come up with team names and the like. The Stanford Cardinals Taekwondo Team vs. The UCLA Bruins TKD Team. Then you would wear team colored unis and such, not just plain white. You have to give people some tie to the athlete and the athlete some tie to the people. But again this is all marketing.
> 
> Sports are cultural. Why do you think Soccer is having such a hard time catching on in the US. Millions of kids play but till this day it is not a US favorite yet it is a world favorite. TKD has to look at the culture of the US and then come up with a plan. As it is now it is just something you did as a kid.



I understand your general premise here and I mostly agree.  I don't see TKD ever being a big college sport.  I am a huge University of Texas sports fan, yet I sure won't be watching many minor sports like womens' soccer or coed swimming.  Maybe the idea that the entire country could get behind a US TKD team every four years at the Olympics is feasible.



ATC said:


> MMA has caught on because it looks like fighting and in this culture, everyone loves to see a good fight. Show some blood and the Americans eat it up. WWF, or is it WWE, or RAW...who cares, it is fake as fake can be, but it looks cools cause they look like they are fighting and they draw some blood from time to time. Culture, Culture, Culture.



Well, people can at least relate to MMA on a visceral level.  It generally looks like what lay people expect a fight to look like.  You'll notice the casual fans find the slow, strategic 'Royce Gracie' type victories boring - they'd rather see someone get knocked out.


----------



## puunui (May 19, 2011)

ATC said:


> Your statement is very true. However millions of kids all over this country participate in TKD. The problem is that not all of the kids really spar with any effort on getting to that level. I know that at our dojang we have over 200 students but only 15 or so competitors. None and I mean none of the 180+ other students even come out to watch any matches. They look in awe at the competition team when they train, but that is about it.




You have to look at the type of student that generally that is attracted to Taekwondo and ends up staying, at least today. They are not always the most athletic or the most aggressive or self confident. If they are athletic, then they may do Taekwondo up to black belt, but then we lose them to other sports, including but not limited to MMA. 

So the ones that do stay, generally, but not always, are those with less than ideal athleticism and less than ideal confidence and aggressiveness. Instructors know this and so they gear the school towards this level of achievement. It is not conducive to developing an Olympic caliber program. 

I've seen all kinds of efforts over the years to make Taekwondo more attractive or exciting to a television audience. Most efforts have failed. We are now attempting to recycle some discarded ideas, like giving more points for a head kick. That is nothing new. 

Taekwondo competition is what it is.


----------



## puunui (May 19, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> From my perspective, it's a totally different activity from what I practice, rather than necessarily being a distinction of intensity or quality.  The specialized kicks, the lack of attention to handwork (yep, I understand punches are scoring more according to some here), etc.  Olympic TKD sparring is quite a contrast compared to how non-Olympic schools spar.  I think people outside of the Olympic circle have a hard time relating to what they see visually when they catch a match on Youtube or whatever.



I think that you are in the minority at this point. I think in general, Kukki Taekwondo schools or at least schools which are run by instructors with Kukki Taekwondo instructors are in the majority. I know that is how it is in my state. Thousands of Master Instructors flooding in from Korea since the 70's has saturated the US. 




dancingalone said:


> I understand your general premise here and I mostly agree.  I don't see TKD ever being a big college sport.  I am a huge University of Texas sports fan, yet I sure won't be watching many minor sports like womens' soccer or coed swimming.  Maybe the idea that the entire country could get behind a US TKD team every four years at the Olympics is feasible.



There has been some coordinated efforts on both coasts to start up collegiate taekwondo competition. The most successful I believe is the one situated in the Northeast. The west coast tried the same thing, with UC Berkeley, Stanford, UCLA, etc., but I think that sort of died down. The problem has always been getting NCAA recognition, something that also was first attempted in the 1970's by the Yudo/Taekwondo instructor group. 




dancingalone said:


> Well, people can at least relate to MMA on a visceral level.  It generally looks like what lay people expect a fight to look like.  You'll notice the casual fans find the slow, strategic 'Royce Gracie' type victories boring - they'd rather see someone get knocked out.



Does the stand up MMA game remind you of the type of sparring you are used to, punches to the face, or is that different too? In my opinion, leg kicks changes everything.


----------



## puunui (May 19, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> I've said this before, but it seems that Olympic rules TKD competition is an insular sport.  The only people who watch it are those who are also involved with it somehow.  This needs to change if TKD is ever to become a more popular sport without risk of removal from the Olympics.



I wonder how much an Olympic sport must be appealing to a television or spectator audience to remain in the Olympic Games. Certainly there are other sports that are "boring" to watch that remain in the Games. I will say this though, whenever I watch other sports, I generally can tell who the winner is, even when I am watching for the first time and I don't know what the rules are. I think that is what is missing from Taekwondo, being able to intuitively tell who the winner is without knowing what the rules are. Part of it is that we are constantly changing the rules. Either that, or we use electronic scoring equipment like LaJust which effectively change the rules. 




dancingalone said:


> How that happens I have no idea, but I myself find the matches boring and I would not watch them presented with the many other entertainment options I have.  Yes, I freely admit I have no idea what the strategy is in the ring.  I don't think that matters.  Olympic TKD needs to win over potential audience members like me, a fellow martial artist, if it is to reach a level of popularity where tv ratings are sustainable and TV executives would actually consider airing it as programming.



I don't know if you ever saw it on ESPN, but there was a series called Pro TKD which I am told was very popular, to the point where ESPN would repeatedly show episodes, I think even years after the series ended. The matches used modified WTF rules. In that show I think people could tell who the winner was even if they didn't know the rules.


----------



## dancingalone (May 19, 2011)

puunui said:


> I think that you are in the minority at this point. I think in general, Kukki Taekwondo schools or at least schools which are run by instructors with Kukki Taekwondo instructors are in the majority. I know that is how it is in my state. Thousands of Master Instructors flooding in from Korea since the 70's has saturated the US.



Not in Texas.  Not in the southeastern part of the country either.  While there are many successful KKW schools (which by the way, I do not equate necessarily with Olympic rules sparring/competition) there, they are outnumbered by a wide margin by independents and other groups like ATA, etc.  

The type of sparring strategy and technique needed to be successful in Olympic rules is very, very unique compared to how other TKD people spar, including people who fly under the KKW flag.




puunui said:


> There has been some coordinated efforts on both coasts to start up collegiate taekwondo competition. The most successful I believe is the one situated in the Northeast. The west coast tried the same thing, with UC Berkeley, Stanford, UCLA, etc., but I think that sort of died down. The problem has always been getting NCAA recognition, something that also was first attempted in the 1970's by the Yudo/Taekwondo instructor group.



With Title IX scholarship mandates, I could see schools maybe adding a women's TKD team, but certainly not a male team.  




puunui said:


> Does the stand up MMA game remind you of the type of sparring you are used to, punches to the face, or is that different too? In my opinion, leg kicks changes everything.



The MMA people I am familiar with are heavily influenced by muay thai ideas and no, that's not what I practice.  We do allow leg checks in sparring in my dojo, although the contact is nothing like what you'd see in a kickboxing or MMA match.


----------



## dancingalone (May 19, 2011)

puunui said:


> I wonder how much an Olympic sport must be appealing to a television or spectator audience to remain in the Olympic Games. Certainly there are other sports that are "boring" to watch that remain in the Games. I will say this though, whenever I watch other sports, I generally can tell who the winner is, even when I am watching for the first time and I don't know what the rules are. I think that is what is missing from Taekwondo, being able to intuitively tell who the winner is without knowing what the rules are. Part of it is that we are constantly changing the rules. Either that, or we use electronic scoring equipment like LaJust which effectively change the rules.



How about just letting the fighters go at it for a full 2-3 minutes?  Declare the winner at the end of the match through judges or through the electronic scoring if it is accurate enough.  I find the breaks and resets very staccato and nonrhythmic.  Makes it hard to get into the action... 



puunui said:


> I don't know if you ever saw it on ESPN, but there was a series called Pro TKD which I am told was very popular, to the point where ESPN would repeatedly show episodes, I think even years after the series ended. The matches used modified WTF rules. In that show I think people could tell who the winner was even if they didn't know the rules.



Clips from that have been posted here a few times.  Yes, I enjoyed it.  I also liked the Chuck Norris World Combat League too, although it failed financially after only 1 season.


----------



## puunui (May 20, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> How about just letting the fighters go at it for a full 2-3 minutes?  Declare the winner at the end of the match through judges or through the electronic scoring if it is accurate enough.  I find the breaks and resets very staccato and nonrhythmic.  Makes it hard to get into the action...



I don't think the concept of rounds is the issue. We have rounds is most combative sports, wrestling, judo, boxing and even MMA. How Pro TKD handled it was that players were penalized if they did not initiate within five or ten seconds, I forget exactly.


----------



## puunui (May 20, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Not in Texas.  Not in the southeastern part of the country either.  While there are many successful KKW schools (which by the way, I do not equate necessarily with Olympic rules sparring/competition) there, they are outnumbered by a wide margin by independents and other groups like ATA, etc.




Start giving people Kukkiwon certification, and that may change. In my own state, the majority of schools were ITF. But then we liberally issued Kukkiwon certification to the head instructors, who in turn promoted their students using Kukkiwon certification. Our state championships were a mish mash of forms and also sparring styles, pyong ahn, chang hon, jhoon rhee sparring equipment, cross over uniforms, itf trim, full moo duk kwan trim, etc. Within ten years, the vast majority were doing Taeguek poomsae, wearing v necks, and sparring with official gear.


----------



## LaJust (Jun 27, 2011)

Due to ongoing litigation LaJust cannot comment on the decision regarding the PSS product to be used at the 2012 London Olympics. However, we wish to keep our customers and those who have made investments in our equipment informed that based on contractual obligations made by the WTF to LaJust we did receiving this ruling from the Korean court as follows:

_Korean Court sentenced today that WTF shoult not use Daedo PSS in 2012 WTF London Olympic quailification which will be held from 30th June to 3rd July due to contract violation with LaJUST and if they will use it in that competition WTF should pay almost US$1,000/every match for compensation to LaJUST._​
http://www.wtf.org/wtf_eng/site/new...ew&PHPSESSID=a7a2c28e776e731296e42b9fb1b48c54

http://taekwondo.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/06/27/2011062701636.html

You can follow the Korean twitter posts for more updates:

https://twitter.com/#!/lajustsport


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 27, 2011)

ATC said:


> So you guys don't get the eurosports network. That is where I have watched (online stream from someone) a great many TKD broadcasts. And it was in english the feeds I watched with, I took to be British, comintators.


 
Eurosport have three satellite channels here, one in HD, they cover a huge range of sports. I watched the Winter Olympics just with them, good coverage of all disciplines and knowledgable commentators so I have high hopes of the London Olympics. Sky also have four sports channels which carry a lot of sports including some I've never heard of! I think TKD and Judo will be well covered from London at least with these channels.


----------



## mango.man (Jun 27, 2011)

LaJust said:


> Due to ongoing litigation LaJust cannot comment on the decision regarding the PSS product to be used at the 2012 London Olympics. However, we wish to keep our customers and those who have made investments in our equipment informed that based on contractual obligations made by the WTF to LaJust we did receiving this ruling from the Korean court as follows:
> 
> _Korean Court sentenced today that WTF shoult not use Daedo PSS in 2012 WTF London Olympic quailification which will be held from 30th June to 3rd July due to contract violation with LaJUST and if they will use it in that competition WTF should pay almost US$1,000/every match for compensation to LaJUST._​
> http://www.wtf.org/wtf_eng/site/new...ew&PHPSESSID=a7a2c28e776e731296e42b9fb1b48c54
> ...



Nice.  "Our equipment is crap and has been exposed as crap to the whole world and rather than making it better we are going to sue to make sure that a superior PSS is not used instead of our crap."

Your equipment sucks and you know it sucks and the TKD world would be much better off if you would just go away.

IMHO.


----------



## Truescore East (Jul 1, 2011)

Just so everyone knows. The Lopez's have absolutely no interest in Daedo or Truescore. When Daedo USA was first started years ago all of the Lopez's were part owners a very small part. A couple years after the start of Daedo USA they were removed as owning any part of Daedo USA and have never owned any part of Daedo International or Truescore. So everyone is clear the Lopez's have absolutely no monitary investment at all in either Daedo USA, Daedo International or Truescore.
I wanted to make this clear since every once in a while it keeps coming up. Also all conversations with Jean concerning Electronic scoring was always favoring Lajust not Daedo. The Electronic scoring came out after they were no longer part of Daedo USA.
Also anyone purchasing from Daedo USA is buying from a non authorized Daedo represenative who is not capable of ordering additional Daedo supplies.
I know all of this because I was a major shareholder in Daedo USA and Daedo Florida and am now the Daedo/Truescore Distributor for the Southeast. www.truescoreeast.com .

Nick J. Yacobucci
Daedo/Truescore Distributor


----------

